# worlds finest trimmer (worth the cost?)



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im still pretty new at reloading and only reload a few cals, the main one being 300 blackout. I form my own brass(thread below) and chop as close as possible(1.380ish) but there is still a bit to trim. I have tried the RCBS trim pro, the lee hand type with the drill chuck (which I primarily use). I just bought a new Lee cutter with the ball grip to help with finger fatigue. 

My question to those that have a WFT is it worth the $75+ for it? Im seriously considering it but would like some opinions from those who have one or other options Thanks!


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

Go and look at (Dead on Trimmer)
Easier to adjust much higher rated!


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

I just started hand loading about 1-1/2 yrs ago. One thing i can say is that ANYTHING that reduced time spent prepping brass is worth at least a look. I used the RCBS hand held trimmer at first, but then found the LE Wilson trimmer. WOW, what a difference it makes. Yea it was pricey, but its money well spent. i went ahead and got the micrometer add-on which is really handy for precise trim lengths, and most of all consistency! 

Buy once, cry once.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I have one of the original WFT's in .223. Love it. 

Mounted it in a drill press, adjusted once, and it makes quick work of trimming brass. You can blow thru 100's of pieces of brass in no time at all. No more hand fatigue. It holds the adjustments very well, and the trim is extremely consistent. 

I would buy it again, although at the time of my purchase, the other real options were simply a power adapter for the lathe style trimmer or the Garaud (spelling) which was considerably more money.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Daddio said:


> Go and look at (Dead on Trimmer)
> Easier to adjust much higher rated!


Which vendor carries this Dead on Trimmer ?


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like I might have to order one.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Trimmer*

If you want accurate lengths, perfectly square mouths and minimum burr's, Wilson all the way. The way they grind their cutter is made for light cuts, I believe less than ten thousand's of an inch so you need to get your brass chopped pretty close so when you do your final trim it is below that number. I found on 300 Blackout the best method was saw it and then pre-trim the unformed case to 1.360 and then size it. They will grow a bit but it's trial and error until you get it just right. After sizing you don't have much to clean up and I see other reloaders going shorter than 1.360 but that's what I trim to. For volume the WFT looks like the medicine for that. I think you have to run that thing a bit to get the feel and know when it stops cutting so your lengths are consistent. Heck, buy both of them. I like the Wilson, don't have the other one.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have tried the Forster and the Hornady trimmers. I switched to the Wilson and can't be happier. I will have a couple in the store soon.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

The WFT indexes off the shoulder. It stops automatically at your predetermined setting. It stops because the shoulder of the case prevents any further cutting. 

Some of this is apples to oranges. For precision shooting in a bench rest quality rifle where case length can be important, many of the power driven devices are less than ideal. But, with a 300 blkout or .223 thru a semi, the small variations in length have no real world impact on accuracy/function. Thus, the primary concern is handling a relatively high volume of cases quickly and efficiently.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

You folks need to have this one. it is the one I have:
http://www.brianenos.com/store/dillon.case_trim.html


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I usually prep my 223 brass in batches of 200. It takes about 15 minutes to run through a batch with the WFT. I do wear a glove to prevent a blister on my forefinger. I really didn't have any trouble setting it up. And once it's set you're done.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I havent committed to the WFT just yet, but I did buy this ball handle trimmer(like $7) and I already had the pilot. Its a worlds better than the other one I had with almost no hand fatigue. Im sure its not as fast as the WFT but it wil work for now. Still kinda on the fence about spending that much on the WFT. I trimmed 100 pretty quickly while watching Frozen for the 100th time.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Jungle_Jim said:


> You folks need to have this one. it is the one I have:
> http://www.brianenos.com/store/dillon.case_trim.html


I picked up the RT1500 and I still have my Giraud. Trimming brass is about as fun as watching paint dry. These tools were some of the better purchases I've made.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

andre3k said:


> I picked up the RT1500 and I still have my Giraud. Trimming brass is about as fun as watching paint dry. These tools were some of the better purchases I've made.


It looks like you have to have a 650 or 1050 Dillon to use either of the trimmers from Dillon which would be pretty expensive as a one time purchase. I have the Dillons but have my giraud to trim up all my brass since I shoot several diff rounds. The Dillon trimmers would certainly be the bomb if I was forming up tons of 300 black out.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Just for shtz and giggles I put a stopwatch on the WFT last night. 85 pcs of .223 in 4:28.16


----------

